# Erfahrungen mit Lenovo IdeaPad 5?



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne möglichst viele Erfahrungen mit Lenovo IdeaPads sammeln um dadurch herauszufinden, ob diese Modellreihe meinen Ansprüchen genügen würde, vorallem wenn es um die Stabilität des Gehäuses und die Leistungsfähigkeit der Kühlung geht. Worauf es mir ankommt ist Langlebigkeit, ich will nicht jetzt einen Highend-Laptop (mit echter Octacore-CPU) kaufen und dann erleben, daß der nach 2 Jahren schon wieder kaputt ist.

Konkret geht es mir um dieses Gerät:
Lenovo IdeaPad 5 15ARE05 '('81YQ0072GE')', Notebook grau, ohne Betriebssystem

Da den vermutlich hier aber (noch) niemand haben wird, bin ich auf für Erfahrungen mit anderen Lenovo IdeaPad-Geräten dankbar, denn so doll werden die sich wohl nicht unterschieden, was die Gehäusestabilität und Kühlung/Langlebigkeit angeht, oder doch?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2020)

Bei Notebooks gilt "You get what you pay for". Und für 680€ gibt es nicht viel 
Für wirklich stabile Geräte musst du deutlich mehr ausgeben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Juli 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da den vermutlich hier aber (noch) niemand haben wird, bin ich auf für Erfahrungen mit anderen Lenovo IdeaPad-Geräten dankbar, denn so doll werden die sich wohl nicht unterschieden, was die Gehäusestabilität und Kühlung/Langlebigkeit angeht, oder doch?



Also die neuen Ideapad (5 und Flex) wurden auf YT von verschiedenen Channels für ihre P/L gelobt (AMD Tech News, Just Josh, Matthew Moniz/Lon.TV etc.). Wie langlebig die Geräte sind, kann dir nach so kurzer Dauer niemand sagen. Für üblich machen einzelne Ports, Module (z.B. Wifi) oder der Akku als erstes Probleme. Wenn du Langlebigkeit willst, würde ich eher den anderen Weg gehen und ein Produkt mit langer Garantie und bestenfalls Vor-Ort-Service kaufen. Im Falle eines Defekts greift dann die Garantie. So habe ich es auch mit meinem neuen E15 Gen2 gemacht (Upgrade auf 3 Jahre Vor-Ort Service).
Ein wirklich hochwertiges Gerät wirst du nicht mit einem P/L-Killer bekommen, sondern eher mit Business-Notebooks im vierstelligen Bereich (Dell XPS, Latitude, Precision, Lenovo Thinkpad T/X/P). Trotzdem kann es sein, dass mit Pech oder durch einen Entwicklungsfehler nach einigen Monaten / Jahren etwas ausfällt. Deshalb -> Garantieverlängerung.

Zum 14" Ideapad 5 gibt es bereits einen Testbericht von Notebookcheck: Lenovo IdeaPad 5 14ARE05 im Test: Viel Rechenleistung in einem kompakten Chassis - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Dein Hauptproblem mit dem Ideapad5 war doch der ungewisse Linux-Support. Schreibe doch mal in einen heißen MyDealz-Deal mit vielen Followern, wer das Teil unter Linux nutzt. Die neuen Ideapads hat dort "so gut wie jeder" vorbestellt (ein Deal hatte über 10.000°).


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei Notebooks gilt "You get what you pay for". Und für 680€ gibt es nicht viel
> Für wirklich stabile Geräte musst du deutlich mehr ausgeben.



So ist es:
Mein Windows-Tab Lenovo MIIX 520 was "nur" 900€ Kostet ist Solide und ausreichend, für Surfen, Office, Gymondo/Youtube, Mediatheken, Anforderungsarme Spiele etc. Aber es hat dennoch nur Recht schwache/günstige Hardware für den Preis und ist wenn der Lüfter läuf schon recht laut. Obwohl man sagen muss das es ein sehr stabieles und wertiges Gehäuse hat dabei eben recht schwer und seit 2 Jahren kein einziges Problem, nicht mal nen Absturz.

Je zuverlässiger ein Gerät sein soll desto Teurer ist es leider. Lenovo macht allerdings schon solide Arbeit. Die Bauen ja unter anderem auch Arbeitsgeräte auserhalb von Büros für den Außeneinsatz da wird wohl etwas know how vorhanden sein. Aber mehr kost meist Mehr


----------



## mardsis (21. Juli 2020)

Wenn du die Modelle mit Metallgehäuse kaufst, sind die auf jeden Falle Verarbeitungstechnisch besser als die älteren Modelle, bei denen recht häufig zu beobachten war, dass die Scharniere aus dem Gehäuse brechen.

Eine richtige Langzeitprognose ist bei Geräten in diesem Preisbereich schwierig, es gibt Serien die behaupten sich und haben keine großen Macken und es gibt Serien mit div. Problemen.

Für den Preis machen die Modelle prinzipiell keinen schlechten Eindruck. Ein richtiges Businessgerät ist es aber halt auch nicht (und selbst da gibt es auch mal  negative Ausreißer, hatte vor kurzem erst und Thinkpad T460s hier zur Reparatur, weil das Scharnier aus dem Bildschirm rausgebrochen ist)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Juli 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> So ist es:
> Mein Windows-Tab Lenovo MIIX 520 was "nur" 900€ Kostet ist Solide und ausreichend, für Surfen, Office, Gymondo/Youtube, Mediatheken, Anforderungsarme Spiele etc. Aber es hat dennoch nur Recht schwache/günstige Hardware für den Preis und ist wenn der Lüfter läuf schon recht laut. Obwohl man sagen muss das es ein sehr stabieles und wertiges Gehäuse hat dabei eben recht schwer und seit 2 Jahren kein einziges Problem, nicht mal nen Absturz.
> 
> Je zuverlässiger ein Gerät sein soll desto Teurer ist es leider. Lenovo macht allerdings schon solide Arbeit. Die Bauen ja unter anderem auch Arbeitsgeräte auserhalb von Büros für den Außeneinsatz da wird wohl etwas know how vorhanden sein. Aber mehr kost meist Mehr



Wenn dein Lenovo Miix 2 Jahre hält, ist das natürlich nicht ganz schlecht, aber eig. kommt es auf die Betriebsstunden an. Mein altes Dell wird jetzt nach 5 Jahren ausrangiert (zu wenig Leistung), hat aber nur etwa 2.800 Betriebsstunden hinter sich. Das ist einfach nichtssagend, auch die Art der Belastung variiert zwischen jedem Nutzer. Ein Gamingnotebook oder eine Workstation läuft häufig unter hoher Last / Volllast. Ein Laptop zum Surfen fast nur im Idle.
Und ein Ideapad kann man nicht ansatzweise mit einem Thinkpad T vergleichen. Bei einem Vorgänger des Ideapad 3 hatte eine Bekannte von mir nach nichtmal 2 Jahren einen defekten Lanport (vmtl. Lan-Controller).
Deshalb bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung: Wer wenig ausgeben will und wenig Ärger will, sollte auf lange Garantie und Vor-Ort Service achten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Juli 2020)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Gerät seit Monaten nirgendwo lieferbar ist, ist das Gerät sehr solide für den Preis. Helles Display, schnelle CPU, hörbarer aber nicht aufdringlicher Lüfter. Im Computerbase Forum gibt's über 100 Seiten über das Gerät zu lesen...News - IdeaPad 5 (15): Von Lenovo gibt es AMD Ryzen 4000U ab 459 Euro | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2020)

Kann man also insgesamt sagen, daß preiswerte Laptops bei weitem nicht so lange halten wie (selbstgebaute) Desktop-PCs?
Wenn ja, liegt das vorallem an der schlechteren Kühlbarkeit der Laptops?

Was ich mich auch immer gefragt habe, bei jedem Laptop ist ja die Tastatur direkt über der Hardware, wenn man da ordentlich auf den Tasten rum hackt, so wie man es vom großen PC mit externen Tastatur gewohnt ist, kann man dann eventuell einen Schaden an der Platine oder irgendwelchen anderen Bauteilen des Laptops anrichten?


----------



## mardsis (23. Juli 2020)

Das Prolem ist in den wenigsten Fällen die Kühlung, gerade bei Standardhardware, die ist mittlerweile so stromsparend, das die im Normalbetrieb keine Temperaturprobleme hat, außer der Hersteller hat beim Kühlerdesign riesigen Mist gebaut.

Das Problem ist, dass bei Preiswerten Laptops häufig am Gehäuse gespart wird. Das hat zur Folge, das ab und zu Bildschirme von der Baseunit ausbrechen oder das Kühlerstreben bei leichten Stößen brechen. Wenn das Gehäuse von der allgemeinen Stabilität nicht allzu gut ist, oder das Gerät halb hohl ist (was man auch oft sieht, gerade bei den größeren günstigen Geräten) ist die gesamte Konstruktion nicht mehr optimal, wodurch die Tastatur dann auch gerne mal beim Tippen ein bisschen beweglich ist / sich mit dem Gehäuse ein bisschen nach innen drückt.

Letzteres ist aber dennoch überhaupt kein Problem, je nach Konstruktion des Gerätes ist die Tastatur entweder mit der Baseunit verbunden (meist mittlerweile leider so, dass sie nicht rausschraubbar ist und bei defekt die komplette Oberschale getauscht werden muss) oder aber die Tastatur liegt aber einer separaten Platte auf und ist von unten festgeschraubt. Wenn du da einen Schaden anrichten willst, musst du wirklich mit ordentlich Kraft auf die Tastatur hauen, im Normalbetrieb passiert das nicht.

Die meisten defekte, die wir haben, die wirklich auf Grund des geringen Preises zustande kommen, sind rausgebrochene Bildschirme auf Grund mangelhafter Stabilität und schlechter Materialwahl.

Anbei mal ein paar Beispiele, Nr. 1 ein Acer, da ist durch den Bruch gleich die Glasscheibe vom Display gebrochen, Nr. 2 müsste irgendein HP oder Lenovo sein, 3 und 4 sind auch ein Lenovo Gerät, wo es gleich auch den Bildschirm mit in den Tod gerissen hat. Letzteres war gerade mal 1 Jahr alt und hatte noch Garantie, welche durch Lenovo aber verweigert wurde. Ohne Anwalt und Gutachter, der beweist, dass es sich um einen Material/Konstruktionsfehler handelt wäre man da auch nicht weiter gekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2020)

mardsis schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein paar Beispiele, Nr. 1 ein Acer, da ist durch den Bruch gleich die Glasscheibe vom Display gebrochen, Nr. 2 müsste irgendein HP oder Lenovo sein, 3 und 4 sind auch ein Lenovo Gerät, wo es gleich auch den Bildschirm mit in den Tod gerissen hat. Letzteres war gerade mal 1 Jahr alt und hatte noch Garantie, welche durch Lenovo aber verweigert wurde. Ohne Anwalt und Gutachter, der beweist, dass es sich um einen Material/Konstruktionsfehler handelt wäre man da auch nicht weiter gekommen.




Das mit dem Lenovo IdeaPad-Display wundert mich, wie kann sowas passieren?
Ist das meist ein zu ruppiger Umgang mit den Geräten oder wirklich auf minderwertige Materialien/Materialstärken zurückzuführen?

Gerade das IdeaPad 5 hat doch ein breites mittiges Scharnier, was fast über die ganze Breite geht, da hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß leicht etwas ausbrechen kann. 

Kann man denn sagen, das z.B. die Asus-Laptops mit Metallgehäuse hier deutlich robuster sind?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Juli 2020)

Gebrochene Scharniere werden selten aufgrund eines ruppigen Umgangs verursacht. Oft ist es Verschleiß / Ermüdung der Komponenten (falsch oder absichtlich schlecht ausgelegt). Manchmal lagert sich auch Schmnutz und Staub im Scharnier ab, bis es immer schwerer geht und bricht.
Aus diesen Gründen bleibe ich dabei: Kauf dir ein Gerät mit ordentlichem Support und langer Garantie. Allgemein wirst du bei jedem Hersteller defekte Geräte finden (die Frage ist nur zu welchem Anteil). Bei einem Bekannten von mir ist am Asus Zenbook während der Garantiephase das Wifi-Modul ausgefallen. Bei einer anderen Person der Lanport eines Ideapads nach nichtmal 2 Jahren. Auf Mydealz hat mir kürzlich ein Thinkpad E595-User geschrieben, dass das Mainboard defekt ist und er hat die Garantie (1 Jahr) nicht erweitert ...


----------



## mardsis (25. Juli 2020)

Guck dir einfach mal im Mediamarkt oder so ein paar der günstigen Geräte an. Klappe die langsam auf und zu und gucke dir dabei genau den hinteren Bereich des Gehäuses an. Bei manchen Geräten verzieht sich das Gehäuse beim klappen so dermaßen, dass es kein wunder ist, dass da irgendwann was bricht.

Nebenbei ist ein Mittleres Scharnier technisch nicht viel anders wie 2 Einzelscharniere, unter dem Gehäuse ist im Prinzip das gleiche verbaut, nur die Blende sieht halt anders aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2020)

Ok, danke für die Hinweise, dann gehe ich da doch etwas bedachter und vorsichtiger an den Kauf heran und erwäge eventuell auch an Stelle eines Laptops einen zweiten PC zusammenzubauen, denn der Laptop würde die Wohnung vermutlich sowieso nie verlassen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Juli 2020)

Ich für meinen Teil hatte es mal in der Hand. Und ich muss sagen es wäre fast mein Notebook geworden, die Hardware war absolut gut und stimmig und im Metallgehäuse hat es sich auch echt gut angefühlt. Jedoch hat mich eine Sache extrem gestört, nämlich das Touchpad. Das hat sich einfach so unpräzise und billig angefühlt. Die Haptik war dabei wirklich für mich sehr schlecht. Das habe ich mir dann gesagt habe, sowas kaufe ich mir nicht. Die Frage ist auch ob die Dinger wieder richtig lieferbar sind. Denn vor einigen Wochen konnte man noch brav 1-2 Monate warten bis eins überhaupt versendet wurde. Vorallem verstehe ich nicht warum die Touchpad´s meist so klein sind. 



Aber dann hab ich doch etwas deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand genommen und mir ein Razer Blade 15 gekauft.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Juli 2020)

Manche Sachen kann man auch überdramatisieren. Meherer Bekannte haben auch Geräte unter 500€, teils um die 300€ die trotz ruppigem Umgang auch nach Jahren noch gut funktionieren.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juli 2020)

meist ist es eh eher die Technik innen die aufgibt, da kann man Glück oder Pech haben wann das passiert.

Bei teureren Notebooks kann man je nach Modell häufig deutlich einfacher aufmachen und mal anderen RAM reinsetzen oä. um zu testen ob das defekt ist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Juli 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Manche Sachen kann man auch  überdramatisieren. Meherer Bekannte haben auch Geräte unter 500€, teils  um die 300€ die trotz ruppigem Umgang auch nach Jahren noch gut  funktionieren.



Wobei einige Lowend-User das Gerät nur extrem selten nutzen. Klar, mit  frühen Ausfällen haben vmtl. nur wenige Prozent aller Laptop-User zu  kämpfen, wenn man aber einer der Geschädigten ist, ist das mehr als  nervig. Deshalb bleibe ich bei meinem Rat und empfehle bei hohen Ansprüchen von "Haltbarkeit" eine lange Garantie mit Vor-Ort-Service. Man zahlt dafür und spart sich im Gegenzug  viel Ärger. Bis man bei einem Defekt wirklich ein anderes Gerät angeschafft hat (Kaufentscheidung) wurden die defekten Komponenten vom Vor-Ort-Service meist schon getauscht.




NuVirus schrieb:


> meist ist es eh eher die Technik innen die aufgibt, da kann man Glück oder Pech haben wann das passiert.
> 
> Bei teureren Notebooks kann man je nach Modell häufig deutlich einfacher aufmachen und mal anderen RAM reinsetzen oä. um zu testen ob das defekt ist.



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Gebrochene Display-Rahmen am Scharnier kommen tatsächlich viel zu häufig vor. RAM fällt meiner Erfahrung nach so gut wie nie aus. Da ist sogar ein Fertigungsfehler bei SSDs (v.A. China) wahrscheinlich als ein defekter Arbeitsspeicher-Riegel. Die Problematischen Schäden bei Notebooks sind neben dem Gehäuse / Display vor allem das Mainboard. Denn im Gegensatz zum Desktop muss man da erstmal einen Ersatz auftreiben und die Notebook-MBs sind wegen der "Maßanfertigung" verdammt teuer. Bei einem etwas älteren Gerät ist das schnell ein Totalschaden.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juli 2020)

Jo wenn halt Mainboard hinüber ist lohnt sich das bei nem älteren Gerät meist nicht außer man findet das gleiche modell mit defekten Display oä. günstig.

Ich hab im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis noch nie nen Gehäusedefekt oder Display, hängt wohl auch stark davon ab wie man mit den Geräten umgeht.
Meist kommen die Geräte zu einem weil die Geräte nicht mehr starten oder nicht mehr zuverlässig starten etc.

Aber klar Gehäusedefekte etc gibt es auch aber das man auch viel selbst in der Hand.


----------



## mardsis (26. Juli 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Manche Sachen kann man auch überdramatisieren. Meherer Bekannte haben auch Geräte unter 500€, teils um die 300€ die trotz ruppigem Umgang auch nach Jahren noch gut funktionieren.



Prinzipiell hast du damit recht, aber da muss man ganz klar sagen, dass es halt Hersteller und Modellserien gibt, die besonders übel betroffen sind. (die HP-15-Serie der letzten Jahre ist z.B. eine der schlimmsten Modelle, ständig Brüche und Probleme mit den Lüftern sind da an der Tagesordnung, selbst die Ersatztlüfter die HP liefert kamen in 50% der Fälle mit einem Lagerschaden - da scheint es an der Tagesordnung zu sein, dass die Qualitätskontrolle pennt.
Ich sehe das auf der Arbeit mehr oder weniger tagtäglich, was für Schrott verkauft wird und wie schnell der kaputt geht, vor allem in den letzten Jahren ist das massiv schlimmer geworden. Wenn man nur ein paar Bekannte hat, fällt die Statistik einem natürlich nicht so genau auf, denn die liegt wohl im mittlerem bis hohen einstelligen Prozentbereich. Auf den gesamten Geräteabsatz gesehen ist das aber viel zu viel.

Aber da Geiz immer Geil ist, ist das nun mal ein Trend der sich so fortsetzen wird. Wer billig kauft, kauft meist entweder zweimal oder lässt reparieren. Man muss halt für sich entscheiden, ob man was günstiges kauft und das Risiko hat, dass es nicht lange hält, oder ob man was gutes kauft, was im Zweifel dann auch länger hält. 
Die meisten 08/15 User werden auch mit den günstigen Geräten glücklich sein, wer aber wirklich regelmäßig und viel an einem Notebook arbeitet und einmal was hochwertiges ausprobiert hat, wird vermutlich auch nie wieder was anderes haben wollen. Ein Gerät mit Plastikgehäuse würde ich mir z.B nie wieder kaufen, schon wegen der Haptik bei der Benutzung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Juli 2020)

mardsis schrieb:


> Ein Gerät mit Plastikgehäuse würde ich mir z.B nie wieder kaufen, schon wegen der Haptik bei der Benutzung.



Ich kann deinem Post fast vollständig zustimmen, nur dem letzten Satz muss ich widersprechen. Manche Business-Notebooks und Workstations mit Plastik-Gehäuse machen auch heute noch einen sehr guten Job (z.B. etwas ältere Dell Latitude/Precision Serien).
Aber klar, auch bei den Business-Notebooks geht der Trend hin zu Metallgehäuse.


----------

